# akios fishing reels



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Saw the akios reels are now available on ebay for the USA......


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

FYI Tommy Farmer the sponsor of the distance casting forum sell them in the USA. Check out his site.
http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

from what I have seen so far on ebay with shipping cost Tommy is cheaper


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just picked up a 656 CTM from Tommy. It's an absolutely idiot-proof reel. _I_ couldn't even blow it up, and the distance was sweet. His prices are better than anyone else around.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Been looking around allot at them....Tommy's prices are as good or better than anywhere I have seen them..including Ebay......plus he is a supporter which goes a long way in my book and he will answer any question you have about them.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

The 656 looks interesting. Would 80lb braid cast well on that from the beach?


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

sand flea said:


> Just picked up a 656 CTM from Tommy. It's an absolutely idiot-proof reel. _I_ couldn't even blow it up, and the distance was sweet. His prices are better than anyone else around.


I have the same reel, someone on here advised removing both brake blocks and starting on mag 5... Solid advice that takes the proof out of idiot-proof. It is one smooth reel.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Park,no problem.... reel is braid friendly, but if you are not used to conventional etc would seriously recommend using a mono until you become acquainted with it.... salt


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Element said:


> I have the same reel, someone on here advised removing both brake blocks and starting on mag 5... Solid advice that takes the proof out of idiot-proof. It is one smooth reel.


Got the Akios 656 SCM and it rocks! Going to remove both brake blocks and give it a shot on the AFAW BB rod...

Sandcrab


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 656 levelwind with 60# hollowcore braid - throws like magic and no shcok leader needed for heavier sinkers.


----------

